# My PSE Mach Flite 4 Is Still A Tack Driver



## kingfish (Aug 17, 2008)

After almost 20 years, at 62 lb draw weight, up to 17 yards, with Muzzy 4 blade 115 grain broad heads, 2118 alunimum arrows, 3 inch feathers, and 1 pin, I just can't bring myself to change.  It's just money.  I'd love to upgrade to one of those bada__ new rigs you guys are pimping (Matthews, Bowtech etc.).  The peer pressure to get a new bow is unreal from my crew, but why mess with a sure thing.  I mean, dead is dead right ?  Any one else out there shooting an "old bow" ?   Kingfish


----------



## josey wales (Aug 17, 2008)

No, i'm up to date, but that ole' PSE Mach Flight 4 may have killed more deer than any other rig. Had one back in the day and loved it.


----------



## rumcreek (Aug 17, 2008)

*mach flite 4*

I still love to shoot my mach flite, I've got a newer Mathews but it is just not the same. The mach flite 4 fits like a glove and I hunt with it still.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Aug 17, 2008)

I laid the smack down on a bunch of critters with a Mach Flite 4 and a MF 4R!  

Imagine the shock when I went from it to the Stingray!  I think I dropped like 12 inches in ATA that day.


----------

